# Dayton by Davis Sewing Machine Co.



## wspeid (Feb 14, 2013)

I found Dayton bike on Craigslist last night.  The woman selling it asked $40 with the hopes that someone would fix it up because it was her grandfather's bike and has sat in their garage attic for over 70 years.

The serial #s on the crank read  19   L97.   Does that suggest that its a 1917?  I've seen the 1919 advertisement and it looks very similar in style to that.

The wheels are wood and 25" diameter, which seems an odd size.  

[












The little paint left is red (although the wooden rims are black).   There also a thin yellow film that's peeled off the sprocket and handle bars; I'm guessing that's the last of the nickel.  The saddle is a toxel on Spanish moss and a wood base.  In addition to rust and some pocking, the bike is speckled with what I'm assuming is green oxidized copper.

Unfortunately, the front wheel is badly warped as if its leaned against something since the Woodrow Wilson administration; it doesn't appear cracked, but the ends have separated slightly and its about 4" off true.  Is it possible to somehow slowly rewarp that back after almost 100 years? 

Lastly, its missing a chain.  I assume this sprocket calls for a skip tooth chain?  But are there variations or were they standard?  

Can I ask what you all would recommend I do to preserve this?   Do I eventually think about re-nickling the sprocket and bars so it has some pop but leaving everything else as is; I'm clueless.  I removed the old petrified rubber tires tonight because they'd fused into some carpeting during storage and that decomposed into growing material for moldy gunk.

Thanks for the advice.

Bill


----------



## Coaster Brake (Feb 14, 2013)

$40?
you lucky dog!
I can't help much as far as information on the bike goes, I'm sure some of the more knowledgeable members will chime in.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 14, 2013)

Congrats on an unbelievable find,especially for $40!


----------



## Coaster Brake (Feb 14, 2013)

I think it uses regular old skip tooth chain though.


----------



## Waterland (Feb 14, 2013)

The 25" wood wheels are a common size for this era of bicycle.  These wheels take 28" singletube tires.  Unfortunately, there is no modern equivalent to 28" singletube tires, so if you want to make this a rider, I suggest getting new wheels.  I suggest the Velocity Blunt 35 (formerly the P35).  It's a 700c rim with similar dimensions and profile of the old 25" rims and will accept a modern tire.  Another option is the Ghisallo wood rim if you want to keep the wooden rim look.  As for the chain, this takes a skiptooth chain, or 1" pitch chain, which is different than a modern 1/2" pitch chain.  These types of chains are readily available online through ebay or the classified section here.


----------



## Oldnut (Feb 15, 2013)

*Dayton bike*

If for sale I'd like to buy this bike .pm me a price thanks Ron


----------



## bike (Feb 15, 2013)

*I sure hope you did not add*

the poor old tires to the casualty list by hurting them in taking them off- Lots of people are eager to get going and jump right in without doing research and end up ruining things- this is a comon thread here-Dont do anything you cant undo- cleaning etc because you may mess it up- look at it enjoy it and READ. 
ps you are very lucky to get that bike for that price, any part is worth more. Bring her a cake

my 2c


----------



## jd56 (Feb 15, 2013)

Bill...nice find. 
And a local listing too....I never seem to find these listings and I'm always checking the CL ads....guess I was sleeping on this one.
Actually I would have probably passed but, would still have gone to look if it was local.

JD


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 15, 2013)

bike said:


> the poor old tires to the casualty list by hurting them in taking them off- Lots of people are eager to get going and jump right in without doing research and end up ruining things- this is a comon thread here-Dont do anything you cant undo- cleaning etc because you may mess it up- look at it enjoy it and READ.
> ps you are very lucky to get that bike for that price, any part is worth more. Bring her a cake
> 
> my 2c




That's the best advice, go very slow, that bike is a gem.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 15, 2013)

I won't ask you to sell it to me, but will ask that you relish and cherish it. Extreme find!!!!


----------



## mre straightbar (Feb 16, 2013)

*soak them wheels in linseed oil*

brings wood back to life
hell might even make tires pliable again
extended soaking


----------



## thehugheseum (Feb 16, 2013)

heres a good example of how bikes like this should be alot more expensive...........when they are priced low they can be had by most anybody and most anybody doesnt get that you dont restore bikes in this condition..............theres plenty of "restored/ruined" bikes out there,leave survivors like this alone.........you will look back later in life and thank yourself......start taking it apart "restoring" and you will definitely look back and shake your head at yourself


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 15, 2019)

bike said:


> *I sure hope you did not add*
> 
> the poor old tires to the casualty list by hurting them in taking them off- Lots of people are eager to get going and jump right in without doing research and end up ruining things- this is a comon thread here-Dont do anything you cant undo- cleaning etc because you may mess it up- look at it enjoy it and READ.
> ps you are very lucky to get that bike for that price, any part is worth more. Bring her a cake
> ...




Really good thoughts from Paul Genaro aka _bike._


----------

